# On a lighter note



## fluke (Dec 19, 2014)

I wanted to break up all this depressing talk of fees.

Has anyone been on the DRI member facebook Group lately?  It seems to have degenerated into a complete soap opera.  People getting kicked off left and right and admins resigning.  

There used to be good info available over there.  Particularly about the EU.  Not sure it will survive.


----------



## winger (Dec 19, 2014)

what's causing all the turmoil?


----------



## fluke (Dec 20, 2014)

winger said:


> what's causing all the turmoil?



Really not sure if there was an inciting event, I haven't been there much lately but was checking it out today.  I know csalter is an administrator there - maybe he can enlighten us.


----------



## kalima (Dec 20, 2014)

*In a nutshell...*



fluke said:


> I wanted to break up all this depressing talk of fees.
> 
> Has anyone been on the DRI member facebook Group lately?  It seems to have degenerated into a complete soap opera.  People getting kicked off left and right and admins resigning.
> 
> There used to be good info available over there.  Particularly about the EU.  Not sure it will survive.



The EU Admin decided to kick a member out of the group without consulting with the U.S side of Admin as was previously agreed..they also allowed another member to post a comment on their site slagging off 'said member'...and continued to allow a whole disasterous string of posts....so then they kicked off another member after allowing herself to 'hang herself'...Then the U.S Admin walked out together and here we are today Watch this space


----------



## kalima (Dec 20, 2014)

*Correction*

Charles Salter is still there as an Admin so I suppose there is still a partial U.S Admin Team.


----------



## TheLatbrats (Dec 20, 2014)

fluke said:


> Really not sure if there was an inciting event, I haven't been there much lately but was checking it out today.  I know csalter is an administrator there - maybe he can enlighten us.



Very disappointed in the way the EU admin handle their site. The fact that they would allow the humiliation of a member to the extent they did was deplorable. Personal grudges should never come into play. Then to call for a vote and allow the one admin who's wife started everything to vote was wrong, wrong, wrong.
Don't think they will every learn that you can not sweep things under the rug. This seems to be a regular practice.:annoyed:


----------



## Charlie Angel (Dec 21, 2014)

Sounds serious. Overbearing EU Admin maybe? Will members there trust them any more after this? Will the group survive? Very sad when things like this happen. :-(


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 21, 2014)

To All a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## tstraveler2 (Dec 21, 2014)

After a heated discussion about a member bragging about her grandchild and whether or not this was appropriate, I decided to leave.  I agreed the site should not turn to swapping receipts and gardening tips;  however, if they want to argue about the mention of a grandchild, I decided this site was not for me.


----------



## Baldwin (Dec 21, 2014)

I left that group today too.


----------



## Charlie Angel (Dec 21, 2014)

Looks like a new FB group has just started up.  DRI Friends Worldwide run by the admins who resigned. https://www.facebook.com/groups/322787654592856/.  Looks really positive and exciting.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 21, 2014)

There is/was a DRI Yahoo group that was primarily European members. I left that group because of the overall rudeness of a few members who absolutely did not respect an Americans perspective. With a few it always got into politics and how stupid and ignorant they felt Americans were. They'd pick at my language skills, the cars Americans drive, the fact we drive everywhere, our national energy policy et.....  

Now I have some pretty definate opinions and know I'll catch flack from time to time. So long as it remains a conversation and not personal attacks I don't mind. The only thing I regret is when I tick someone else off by standing my ground on my opinion.


----------



## winger (Dec 21, 2014)

dougp26364 said:


> ...because of the overall rudeness of a few members who absolutely did not respect an Americans perspective. With a few it always got into politics and how stupid and ignorant they felt Americans were. They'd pick at my language skills, the cars Americans drive, the fact we drive everywhere, our national energy policy et.....
> 
> ...


that is a bunch of baloney.   What place do these topics even have in a forum supposedly created and existing only because of mutual interest in vacation ownership in a specific timeshare company?


----------



## TheLatbrats (Dec 22, 2014)

Charlie Angel said:


> Sounds serious. Overbearing EU Admin maybe? Will members there trust them any more after this? Will the group survive? Very sad when things like this happen. :-(



Hello Charlie, As one of the US admin now banned from the DRI Group I would like to thank you for finding our new site. It has been built on the love of travel and the love of people. Today was our launch date and within 12 hours we have 120 new members. WOW hard to believe. 

For those who are members of Diamond Resorts International we invite you to join us in a informal but informational chat. We all share the same interests and that would be gaining information on using DRI to the fullest. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/322787654592856/

Looking forward to seeing and meeting Diamond Resort International owners. Pour a cup of coffee or a spot of tea and settle in for good conversation.


----------



## TheLatbrats (Dec 22, 2014)

dougp26364 said:


> There is/was a DRI Yahoo group that was primarily European members. I left that group because of the overall rudeness of a few members who absolutely did not respect an Americans perspective. With a few it always got into politics and how stupid and ignorant they felt Americans were. They'd pick at my language skills, the cars Americans drive, the fact we drive everywhere, our national energy policy et.....
> 
> Now I have some pretty definate opinions and know I'll catch flack from time to time. So long as it remains a conversation and not personal attacks I don't mind. The only thing I regret is when I tick someone else off by standing my ground on my opinion.



May i offer you a personal invitation to visit our new site. Rudeness will not be tolerated, nor will there be any belittlement of anyone allowed. I have had a taste of exactly what you are speaking of and that type of behavior will not be allowed.

The cost of membership is FREE. Our door is open. If you find your unhappy you may exit the same way. Hope to see you there.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/322787654592856/


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 22, 2014)

TheLatbrats said:


> May i offer you a personal invitation to visit our new site. Rudeness will not be tolerated, nor will there be any belittlement of anyone allowed. I have had a taste of exactly what you are speaking of and that type of behavior will not be allowed.
> 
> The cost of membership is FREE. Our door is open. If you find your unhappy you may exit the same way. Hope to see you there.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/322787654592856/



Actually, the chance are very good 2015 will be our last year in THE Club and my plans are to divest ourselves of all DRI managed weeks. We have 4 Las Vegas weeks and with the increase in fees for THE Club, it makes more sense to keep our HGVC and Marriott weeks, get rid of the DRI weeks and look for something less expensive, maybe within driving distance and allows us to bring our dogs.


----------

